# JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is available NOW! Kontakt Player 5 / intro price $139



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 4, 2013)

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... ing-tools/





Impact Soundworks is excited to announce the *release* of our flagship library *JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools*. Many of you have used and enjoyed our freebie library Cinematic Synthetic Drums last year - JUGGERNAUT is CSD's very, very, very big brother, and its here to add IMPACT and cutting-edge electronic sound design to your compositions and productions!

*JUGGERNAUT* is a modern scoring library that will quickly become an essential tool in your arsenal. It is a complete collection of 100% original synthetic material generated using a staggering array of hardware and software tools, outboard gear, and synthesis techniques - from massive cinematic impacts, reverses, sweeps, and textures, to crushing drumkits, underscore thips, motion drones, distorted basses, thick subs for layering, one-shot ostinatos, rhythmic sequences, and beyond, this is truly a lethal weapon for modern electronic scoring and production.

*SOUND LIBRARY FEATURES*:
* Over 500+ 24-bit unique sound sources
* Cinematic impacts, reverses, sweeps and textures
* Tons of drops, builds and risers
* Deep multisampled basses - Solid, Distorted, Fuzzy, Motion, 1shot
* Kicks, snares, thips, slams, splashes, crashes, perc, and tonals
* Dubstep / electro style percussion - ULTRA punchy and polished
* Physically modeled percussion including bodhrans, taikos, roto toms and bass drums
* All ORIGINAL content, NO drum machines!
* 10x RR for ALL percussive sounds

*JUGGERNAUT* also sports TWO highly-advanced, intuitive, and powerful interfaces that allow you to create endless sonic variations quickly and easily.

*TONAL PATCH FEATURES:*
* Full synthesis engine with ADSR, filter, filter envelope, etc.
* FX rack with EIGHT processors and tweakable parameters, including chorus, amplification, phasing, reverb, time-synced delay, and more
* 16-step rhythmic gater / retrigger sequencer
* Time-synced filter LFO with modwheel control
* Time-synced saw wave gater for additional filter motion 
* Dozens of FX and Rhythmic PRESETS allowing you to easily customize any sound source with a single click




(click to enlarge)

*DRUMS/FX PATCH FEATURES:*
* 32-channel drum and effect mixer with per-channel volume, tuning, and panning
* Dozens of premade drumkit and FX presets
* Sound menu auditioning mode for any of the 14 categories
* Intuitive kit building and custom preset load/save system
* FX rack with TEN processors including transient shaping, saturation, distortion, time-synced delay and filter LFO, etc.
* "1 Click Hype" button for instant embiggening of any sound
* "Solo Sound" mode for re-pitching any drum or FX across the keyboard




(click to enlarge)

The original name for this library was built upon the freebie "Cinematic Synthetic Drums", but it truly goes far beyond that. The *tonal basses* are practically a separate library unto themselves, with thousands of possible sounds available using the premade sound sources, FX and rhythmic presets alone. Synth basses are extremely common in scores today, particularly film trailers, which often make use of hard-hitting dubstep tracks. The BASS patch thus contains everything from buzzy screams to deep cone-rattlers, sub layers, growls, formant basses, and more. This is absolutely cutting-edge.

*DEMOS*

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F5391845&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

Note - All demos marked (Naked) use ONLY Juggernaut!

*PRICING / AVAILABILITY*
JUGGERNAUT is available NOW for an unbelievable intro price of *$139* (through AUGUST 10th) and list price of *$179*.

*Let us know what you think!*

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... ing-tools/

ps. For a look into our design approach for the library, check out our dev blog!

http://impactsoundworks.com/blog/


----------



## Ed (Mar 4, 2013)

Oooh Im interested :D


----------



## EforEclectic (Mar 6, 2013)

Well now. I was impressed with the free library. Color me interested.

Sadly, reading your blog has reminded me that I really wish Bootsy would update to 64 bit.


----------



## Ganvai (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh man, this is cool. I love CSD. It really kicks ass and I use it in so many productions.

So, the only one question is: how much will I have to pay?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! It's a bit too early to reveal price now but it will most definitely be <$200, hopefully at a point that will be a no-brainer for most anyone. We're just about to start beta testing and I can't wait to show more audio & video demos. Of particular note, the percussion kit script should be a lot of fun to play with in terms of custom mapping.


----------



## Ganvai (Mar 7, 2013)

That sounds good, even if it's going to be 199 $ :D 

This is a release I'm really waiting for *jump*


----------



## yellowstudio (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Cinematic Synthetic Drums PRO is coming... first sneak preview RELEASED!*

Awesome blog Andrew, can't wait to read (and hear) more from the development of CSD. I'm putting up all the thumbs I can.

so long
Andreas

/Edit: Not to take away from the current demo. Slammin'!


----------



## Ed (Mar 7, 2013)

Ganvai @ Thu Mar 07 said:


> That sounds good, even if it's going to be 199 $ :D



You do not know how to bargin do you? lol


----------



## Ganvai (Mar 7, 2013)

Ed @ 7th March 2013 said:


> Ganvai @ Thu Mar 07 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds good, even if it's going to be 199 $ :D
> ...



Lol, I fear you're right :oops:


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 19, 2013)

Development is coming along really well and I can safely say this will be our best looking instrument yet 

We will have more audio soon, but in the meantime, meet the sound designers working on the project!

http://impactsoundworks.com/the-sound-d ... f-csd-pro/


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 8, 2013)

Very pleased to post our first look at the library in video form; just a quick walkthrough of some presets and controls on the editing page. Keep in mind this is still beta and only shows a fraction of the sounds, but should give you some idea of what to expect 



We are REALLY hyped for this library and if you check out the sound designer blog post we made, you'll see we're working with some top-notch talent as well!!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 9, 2013)

First I was not interested in another drumsound library. But 1 hour ago I had a little sparetime, watched your video and now I am sure I will be your customer.

This is something really new and useful in cinematic sound design. Cheers.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you! We're still iterating on and improving the interface as well - can't wait to show the bass material too...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 23, 2013)

We've just written a new dev blog on designing the UI for CSD Pro - it's really looking awesome now, with 400+ individual sounds and dozens of preset kits!

http://impactsoundworks.com/interface-d ... n-csd-pro/

Check it out and let us know what you think


----------



## Ganvai (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh guys. That looks so cool. Really waiting for that release.


----------



## Cruciform (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## EforEclectic (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Cinematic Synthetic Drums PRO: Advanced electronic drums, bass & FX (new UI / dev blog post!)*

Any news?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 27, 2013)

Yep! I'm wrapping up the bass patch scripting today. We still need to do the final round of testing and I will probably make even more presets, but I think we're looking good for 2-4 weeks from now. We're at over 400 drum & FX sounds including some absolutely insane impacts and fantastic modern electronic kits ranging from aggressive to underscore.

The bass patch is actually really cool. Here's the proof (I'm 95% done implementing this) - click for the full version.





As with the perc patch you have a really nice rack of FX to play with, each of which with sub-controls. Just playing with the filter alone is a lot of fun, when paired with the filter LFO and sync/depth controls in the Sequencer section. The modwheel can be linked to cutoff OR lfo speed for time-synced wobbles.

The sequencer - perhaps a better word is multi gater - allows for time/rhythm effects and retriggering. As you can see there are presets for BOTH sections, which means it's really easy to customize any of the already-polished sound sources and create endless variations, even if you know nothing about synthesis.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello all - we've made a change to the title of the library to better represent its massive scope and breadth of sounds... enter *JUGGERNAUT*  We are way beyond just drums at this point!

More demos to come soon...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 4, 2013)

The main post is updated with FULL information about this library, PRICING, and availability... the time of release draws near! 

Here is a demo composed for a recent film trailer utilizing ALL JUGGERNAUT except for Shreddage 2 (guitars) and orchestral strings/horns (leads).

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90754826&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]


----------



## Blackster (May 4, 2013)

Hi Andrew,

sounds very cool! Looking forward to the release!


----------



## doctornine (May 5, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon... ! NEW trailer demo, price/availability inside!*

Sounds great - intro price point is a total no-brainer.

Count me in =o


----------



## XcesSound (May 5, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon... ! NEW trailer demo, price/availability inside!*

Great intro pricing! WIll pick it up for sure for my upcoming briefs. Any approximation on the library size? 

Best of luck in the release.


----------



## XcesSound (May 5, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon... ! NEW trailer demo, price/availability inside!*

Great intro pricing! WIll pick it up for sure for my upcoming briefs. Any approximation on the library size? 

Best of luck in the release.


----------



## EforEclectic (May 5, 2013)

Seems like an automatic pickup at that price


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 5, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon... ! NEW trailer demo, price/availability inside!*

this sounds awesome!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words! The total file size uncompressed is about 3.5gb. About 2gb of this is the sound sources for the Bass patch, but it actually uses up very little memory since the samples are long (looped sustains) and thus DFD works very well with them.


----------



## Cruciform (May 5, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon... ! NEW trailer demo, price/availability inside!*

I thought HZ Perc was my only must-buy this year. But I am excited about this! Already have it earmarked for a big project I'm working on. Just waiting for the recordings to come back and this to be released and then.... Whoohoo! o=? 

Rob.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 8, 2013)

NEW demo today showing the aggressive dubstep side of the library. This is 100% pure Juggernaut. No loops, just lots of phat, punchy, huge drums, FX, thips, and basses.

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F91215456&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]


----------



## RasmusFors (May 8, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon... ! New heavy dubstep montage demo!*

JUGGERNAUT is such a manly, aggresive and testosteron filled name for a sample library. Makes me wanna go out and punch some dinosaurs in the face (or at least have a fist fight with Hulk Hogan) _-)


----------



## R. Soul (May 8, 2013)

I didn't really think this was gonna stack up very well against the rather superb competing libraries that's been released within the last month or two, but after listening to the 2 demos I have to admit that this kicks ass :D


----------



## TuomasP (May 8, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon... ! New heavy dubstep montage demo!*

Bring it on, moar this stuff, you can't die to an overdose...
pricing is spot on, now it's time to put some $$$ aside :D


----------



## Cruciform (May 8, 2013)

please, please release this already!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 11, 2013)

Happy weekend, everyone! We've got BRAND NEW demos from composers Brad Jerkins and Henning Nugel showing more sides of the library. If you haven't already heard the existing ones, we've got dubstep, drum n' bass, epic orch/trailer, etc.

[flash width=400 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F5391845&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

Don't forget to check the NAKED demos.. the tonal sounds here are quite versatile!

*For those on the fence, comparing to other libraries...* keep in mind the goal of JUGGERNAUT is to provide a cutting-edge, modern ELECTRONIC sound. It works very well alongside acoustic or even hybrid libraries by providing a synthetic edge and punch to compliment organic elements. It's really great if you are doing any kind of electronic dance music (EDM) cues as well, in the style of Skrillex, Kill the Noise, Zomboy, Noisia, etc. - that really hyped, polished drum sound is very hard to recreate normally... that's where JUGGERNAUT comes in


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 13, 2013)

NEW demo posted ("Fate's Reckoning") using 100% Juggernaut... it is the track from our brand new video trailer reveal


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2013)

Sounding REALLY good, fresh and modern. Cant wait for release. Thanks for the awesomely reasonable price too


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 20, 2013)

Have you guys entered the Juggernaut Composer Contest yet?

http://impactsoundworks.com/juggernaut-contest/

It's your chance to win a FREE copy of the library along with other ISW samples and maybe even a Google Nexus 7!

Also, if you're interested in reading up on the library interface and feature set, please check out our PDF manual:

http://impactsoundworks.com/docs/JUGGERNAUT_Manual.pdf

Looking forward to a release in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## MrCambiata (May 26, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW Release trailer + demo!*

Still waiting patiently for the release...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 26, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW Release trailer + demo!*

It is still being encoded by NI, but I anticipate we should be releasing within 2 weeks. In the meantime, how about a suite of new demos to whet your appetite? We've got new naked & dressed tracks from Ian Dorsch, Blake Ewing, and Dirk Ehlert!

[flash width=400 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F5391845[/flash]


----------



## Blackster (May 27, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! FIVE new demo tracks (5/26)!*

Hell yeah!  ...

Sounds great!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 27, 2013)

Inspired by Daniel James' track walkthroughs / tutorials, I've made one for Juggernaut showing how the trailer cue "Fate's Reckoning" was created. This also shows many of the final features and sounds in the library. ENJOY!


----------



## Ed (May 27, 2013)

This isnt Daniel James inspired, or it would be 2 hours long lolololololol  Sorry just wanted to make that joke.

Ok Im off to watch it now, quite looking forward to this library

EDIT: Really enjoyed the video. Everyone should take note of doing videos like this, I think its a perfect way to show people what they are getting.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 27, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Nice tutorial vid. Almost as long as one of Daniel's but a little short, lol. I haven't watched through all the vids completely , but was wondering if there is a feature to apply effects to all sounds in a kit simultaneously or apply effects to individual sounds as well? The library sounds incredible and I am looking forward to picking this one up when it comes out . Best of luck with the release.


----------



## Daniel James (May 27, 2013)

Ed @ Mon May 27 said:


> This isnt Daniel James inspired, or it would be 2 hours long lolololololol  Sorry just wanted to make that joke.
> 
> Ok Im off to watch it now, quite looking forward to this library



God dammit Ed :shock: 

Lib is sounding great Andrew!

-DJ


----------



## Ed (May 27, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon May 27 said:


> God dammit Ed :shock:



Just playin Dan I love ya videos :lol:


----------



## R.Cato (May 28, 2013)

Seems to be a great all-in-one solution for that hybrid/electronic kind of scoring style at a reasonable price range. Already enjoyed Cinematic Synth Drums, so count me in.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 28, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Thanks for the kind words all! Again I think this is a nice compliment to other hybrid libraries, since it focuses almost exclusively on the synthetic side of things with a lot of original electronic percussion + FX. 



paulmatthew @ Mon May 27 said:


> Nice tutorial vid. Almost as long as one of Daniel's but a little short, lol. I haven't watched through all the vids completely , but was wondering if there is a feature to apply effects to all sounds in a kit simultaneously or apply effects to individual sounds as well? The library sounds incredible and I am looking forward to picking this one up when it comes out . Best of luck with the release.



The way the patch architecture works for drum kits, any FX you enable are applied to the whole kit. You could load separate instances of the same kit OR load sound menus on separate MIDI channels if you want different FX on each, for example.


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 28, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Thanks for the walkthrough. I hope more developers will do long videos like this in the future.

Juggernaut sounds very good and seems to be a helpful library.

(I'm also very excited that more and more developers and composers use my beloved *FL Studio* !)


----------



## woodsdenis (May 28, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Its great that you give us access to the samples like DJ's library. For this type of product, it makes so much sense and ease of use to the have the option. Other devs please note.


----------



## ThomasL (May 28, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Not only does it sound very good but the amount of thought that went into the patch building of the drums for instance is quite remarkable. Looking forward to this!


----------



## benmrx (May 28, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Oh man.... I hope my entry made it in time for the contest! I'm pretty sure it was still 11:59 when I hit the submit button! I'm on Seattle time, so I _think_ my 10pm is your Midnight.

Either way, I had fun writing the piece, and I'm looking forward to the Juggernaut release.


----------



## Cruciform (May 28, 2013)

Such a pity I'm just about finished my current project. Would have been so perfect. But I'll still get it anyway when it's released.


----------



## doctornine (May 29, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

If you're doing trailer, I find you can never really have enough donks and swooshes :wink: 

Very much looking forward to giving this a run out.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 29, 2013)

Gentlemen, we've run into a roadblock with the library that may delay the release. I can't go into any more detail right now but please bear with us, an update will be posted when we have a more accurate timetable.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 29, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Appreciate the heads up Andrew. No rush because I'm sure Juggernaut will be worth the wait. We all have our free ISW Drum library to keep us entertained until the new candy comes out. On a side note , I just purchased Zebra2 a few weeks ago and watched a bunch of Youtube vids on basic usage and just realized yesterday that some of them were ones you put together . Thanks for that as well , they were pretty informative and honestly some of the better ones I've seen so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Christopher Drake (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

What happened to this?? all the demo's and youtube walkthroughs disappeared??


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for your interest & patience. The library is done. We just hit a minor snag that delayed the release. Part of resolving the issue involved temporarily taking down our marketing material. We still have all of it and it's ready to go as soon as we have the go-ahead. Believe me, we can't WAIT to get this beast out the door!

In the meantime, based on some last minute feedback from beta testers, we actually implemented a few more features including a visual display in the drums/fx patch that shows which channel is currently being played, dotted 4th/8th/16th sync timing (as opposed to just straight + triplet), and an even better way to access presets.


----------



## musicformedia (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Come on Andrew dying to get this


----------



## MacQ (Jun 12, 2013)

People should buy this. 

Andrew is a solid dude, and has been a great support for me in developing my product. On that merit alone you should buy this. But beyond that, his aesthetic is great, his attention to detail is extreme, and his products are always among the most polished you'll find anywhere. 

Outstanding value for money, a no-brainer pick-up if ANYTHING you hear in *JUGGERNAUT* intrigues you.


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 2, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 2, 2013)

After doing updates to the library and re-testing it, we sent it off to NI for encoding. Of course (just out luck) the guy who does the encoding is on vacation until the 11th. I'm hoping he can finish it pretty quick and we can get it on sale by the end of the month. In the meantime we did republish all the demos WITH more new ones, so definitely check these out!

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F5391845&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]


----------



## JeffP06 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Private !


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 3, 2013)

The videos haven't been reuploaded yet, working on that - the soundcloud stuff should all be up tho!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 15, 2013)

Trailer is back up and you know what that means... release is imminent! We will be launching in <72 hours. THANK YOU all for your patience and I hope you're ready to get blown away. BTW check out all the new soundcloud demos!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 15, 2013)

It's not quite ready for purchase yet, but we're very close (<72 hours), just getting the website prepared  The tutorial video will also be back online very shortly. It was down due to some feature tweaks/changes but it's all re-recorded now.

The $139 price will be good for 2 weeks from launch, so probably through August 1st or so!


----------



## benmrx (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Stoked! Been looking forward to this one.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Why would you post private videos in a public forum? Are you a sadist? Haha Maybe you meant to make them unlisted instead?


----------



## MacQ (Jul 19, 2013)

This link works here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW8053OvMCk


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 19, 2013)

MacQ @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> This link works here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW8053OvMCk



Ah yes, I found that one after research.....but.....the forum does have an edit button to not frustrate users visiting the topic for the first time.


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Take my money Impact... lol in all seriousness, sounds like a solid release. I am definitely interested!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry about the private videos! I've been out of the office recently while my wife is touring w/ Video Games Live (need to sample her at some point...) Those should be fixed in the original post. Technically the library isn't quite available yet, we literally should be getting the serial numbers any second now from NI. Everything is 100% ready to go and we just need to push a button to make it live. Based on our previous experiences I expected them to have sent us the numbers by now as the encoding is all done.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 19, 2013)

Very nice! And at 139 I think it's quite close to 'total no-brainer' territory


----------



## oloriun (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

I want my key!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 21, 2013)

ARGH! I saw this thread pop up in the active topics and thought it finally had been released! But I guess there are more people eagerly awaiting this :mrgreen:


----------



## oloriun (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry about that


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*

Any news?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: JUGGERNAUT: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools is coming soon! NEW 30+ min video walkthrough / tutorial!*



colony nofi @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Any news?



+1


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 24, 2013)

THANK YOU all for your patience: Juggernaut has arrived!

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... ing-tools/


----------



## oloriun (Jul 24, 2013)

No, thank you  Downloading!


----------



## thehuman (Jul 24, 2013)

zircon_st @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> THANK YOU all for your patience: Juggernaut has arrived!
> 
> http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... ing-tools/



Hey Andrew, sorry if I missed it, but did you give a time-frame for the introductory offer?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 24, 2013)

Whoops, I left that out. Let's say it's good through AUGUST 10th!


----------



## thehuman (Jul 24, 2013)

Perfect, thanks man!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yesss. Only 7 more hours before I can go home and purchase. Today is my last work day and what a great start to my weekend. Tonight Juggernaut , tomorrow fishing. :D :D


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 24, 2013)

Downloading! :D


----------



## Blackster (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah! Downloading !! =o


----------



## Nullhertz (Jul 24, 2013)

+1 downloading :D


----------



## oloriun (Jul 24, 2013)

If you are on the fence, bloody get off it! This is great, I don't even know where to start with this library.. the reuse potential is massive.

Theres a couple of similar libraries posted here in the last month or so of the same ilk and this is ridiculous value for money. 

Good job Andrew.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 24, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I love the way you can preview every sound by category and set up your kit , your way. It is all about control , and the FX sounds are sweet. For the price , this is THE no brainer! This library is right up there with the other popular Hybrid tool libraries out there . This is a must have !! 3 months ago I wasn't even aware of Impact Soundworks , today I own all but 3-4 of their libraries. Kudos to IS for both price point and quality of product . The IS team should be proud of their efforts.


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 24, 2013)

Installed. Will def be using this in my next trailer collection which is electronica in scope. Perfect timing as I'm starting work tonite. Woot! Thanks guys.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just downloaded and went through the sounds. My studio desk has never shaken like this before. Going to have to tighten the screws after each use!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. This was truly, dare I say, an epic project in terms of development w/ the number of sound designers involved, scope of the patches, UI design, etc. We hope to apply this experience and level of quality to our upcoming releases too, as well as updates to older ones.

I have another tutorial video coming up soon as well that will talk about using the bass engine to create lots of unique sounds!


----------



## oloriun (Jul 26, 2013)

Look forward to that, hope there will be juggernaut expansions!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow. What a great tool and at an extremely reasonable price. Please don't take this the wrong way but if there is to be a V1.1 for Juggernaut Bass, how about adding an arpeggiator. For those who are interested in this, it is possible to do it through editing the instrument as there are 3 free script tabs.


----------



## TSU (Jul 29, 2013)

Great instrument guys! Clever interface, flexibility and really impressive sound.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you, glad you're enjoying it! 

To address a couple of the suggestions made above: yes, we'd love to do expansions to this library over time, sort of like the RMX expanders. Not pricey at all but great for adding new sounds. But there will also be free updates for sure, and an arpeggiator is something we would do in one of those!


----------



## TSU (Jul 29, 2013)

zircon_st @ 7.29.2013 said:


> yes, we'd love to do expansions to this library over time, sort of like the RMX expanders. Not pricey at all but great for adding new sounds. But there will also be free updates for sure, and an arpeggiator is something we would do in one of those!



Sounds great


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds very cool, and useful!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 29, 2013)

Just now checking out the videos but this seems right up my alley - been looking to add some aggressive electronic style sounds to my progressive rock music - especially hits and effects!

Quick question regarding building a kit. my brother plays V-drums and he hates having to program entire new mappings in order to play other kontakt libraries. Are there any V-drum mappings available for Juggernaut? If no, is it possible to actually assign specific sounds to specific notes and build your own kit up from scratch this way? 

Like I said I just started watching the walkthrough video, but I was already inspired to post this question! If its answered later in the video I'll edit it. Thanks!

edit: Watched the video and it seems like it MIGHT be possible to do what I want, but unfortunately you never built a full kit to know exactly. When you selected "Kick 23" in channel 3 in your video, I didn't see you assign it to an actual midi note. So how do you choose which note triggers "kick 23?" Then when you choose to add another part to the kit on channel 2, you can make it so it exists on its own individual note too, right? Are these notes locked per channel, or are they customizable? Basically, how does this work exactly. 

Thanks!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 29, 2013)

Also, I'm assuming everything in the interface, including on/off effect buttons, etc are all midi CC learnable?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 29, 2013)

I honestly haven't tried to MIDI CC learn *everything* but yes, basically any knob, slider, arrow, etc. is learnable. That's a built-in feature of Kontakt; pretty handy 

Here's how the drum mixer works in a bit more detail. The entire thing starts at C1 in Kontakt. You can easily change the octave of the whole kit from -3 to +3 right next to the preset name. There are 32 channels. Each channel corresponds to a MIDI note, with the first channel being C1. 

Channel 1 = C1
Channel 2 = C#1
Channel 3 = D1
Channel 4 = D#1
... and so on.

In other words, each of the 32 channels is locked to a corresponding MIDI note, though you can change the octaves of ALL channels at once pretty easily. Each channel can be modified independently for tuning, volume, panning, sound category, and individual drum component.

After I made that video, we added a feature where channels will light up when they're played. This makes it even easier to quickly find which channel you want to edit or change. If you play D1, Channel 3 will light up, for example.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 30, 2013)

Donwloading right now.

This will fit so good into an electronic project im working in.

Thank you Impact soundworks. 

And Kudos for the resonance library. Im enjoying it a lot.

Keep the good work .


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 31, 2013)

Spent a few hours playing with it today. What a really nice GUI and one great sound after another. Still amazed, by the price really. A steal at this price. I'll be really surprised if it doesn't jump to $199 after the sale. It's still a great price at that. 

MacQ's endorsement is maybe the most telling, as his flagship lib (Underscore) could arguably be competing with this for your dollars here (though I do recognize they do sound different and have different purposes indeed). That really says something, about both products - and their forum member/developers. 

We live in a wondrous time my friends.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 7, 2013)

How's everyone enjoying the library? If you're on the fence, remember there are only 3 days left to take advantage of the intro price!


----------



## musicformedia (Aug 7, 2013)

zircon_st @ Thu Aug 08 said:


> How's everyone enjoying the library? If you're on the fence, remember there are only 3 days left to take advantage of the intro price!



I'm writing up my review of it now and I can honestly say its awesome guys. This is a great hybrid library, for an insane price! Get it!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 7, 2013)

> I'm writing up my review of it now and I can honestly say its awesome guys. This is a great hybrid library, for an insane price! Get it



I agree. Big value , big sound.


----------



## oloriun (Aug 8, 2013)

zircon_st @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> How's everyone enjoying the library? If you're on the fence, remember there are only 3 days left to take advantage of the intro price!



Loving it, looking forward to the next tutorial.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm trying to purchase but your "BuyNow:$139" button is not working! I've tried on 3 different computers. :( 

Unfortunately I have to leave now and will not be back before the end of the day (when your sale ends). May I suggest extending the sale a day to make up for these technical difficulties?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 11, 2013)

We had a server glitch for a little while the other day which resolved quickly, and all should be good now. But yes the deal is still running just to make sure EVERYONE has access.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 12, 2013)

Emmett Cooke reviewed Juggernaut at FilmandGamecomposers.com, giving it a 4.9 out of 5 and concluding "I really think Juggernaut is a great tool, and for this price, should be in every composers’ arsenal no matter what type of music they write."

http://www.filmandgamecomposers.com/blo ... aut-review

[flash width=200 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F105060899&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

Note that we've EXTENDED the intro price to *AUGUST 17th* (as a result of some minor website glitches)


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bought it yesterday. Love it and yes, HUGE sounding!! 

On another note, just wondering if we are allow to share presets/patches we make and share it with users here. This would be great. 

Cheers


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely! I'd like to make a repository for patches on our forum as well.


----------



## Udo (Aug 13, 2013)

zircon_st @ Wed Aug 14 said:


> Absolutely! I'd like to make a *repository* for patches on our forum as well.


Not be confused with "suppository", like a major candidate for Australian Prime Ministership in the imminent elections here did yesterday. :D


----------



## Ed (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd like a giant enema of user presets


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 15, 2013)

zircon_st @ Wed Aug 14 said:


> Absolutely! I'd like to make a repository for patches on our forum as well.



Cheers Andrew. 

Made a simple multi Braaam patch for Juggernaut and Andrew made it available @ http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=389315 

Do share your presets/patches and Andrew will share it on his website. 

Cheers


----------



## feck (Aug 18, 2013)

This thing is absolutely killer - very smart GUI/layout, and fantastic sounds/effects. Great job!


----------



## oloriun (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice Braahms sir, thanks


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 21, 2013)

oloriun @ Mon Aug 19 said:


> Nice Braahms sir, thanks



Most welcome Daniel.

Here's another multi patch named Andriod Arp (MW), Mod Wheel enabled for filter. Hope this is useful. 

Download the patch here @ http://impactsoundworks.com/extras/juggernaut/multis/

Cheers


----------

